# here is one for the color gurus..



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Easy - gray.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Those look more like Appy spots. Appy markings sometimes take a while to show up


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Have you got a shot of the whole horse? What colour are the parents? Photos of them would possibly be helpful too. Also, photo of foal coat is usually relevant too


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Those look more like Appy spots. Appy markings sometimes take a while to show up


Husband's horse had the same spots and now he is all gray.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Cat said:


> Husband's horse had the same spots and now he is all gray.


Ah ok, well still cant rule out appy just yet


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

no parent photos .. he was a pmu baby came out of Canada. he is Percheron cross with Appy cross with Quarter. He was chocolote color as a baby .. black with no fading up until this summer. he 'spotted' out. He was foaled in 2001. I was told by some Percheron people, that they will do this , some stay the 'roanie' looking and some go gray. With all this talk about agouti etc .. just curious


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

oh, there is a pic of him as a five yr old on my home page in the horse photos


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

2001? The way you were talking his ages above I thought he was a much younger horse. That is a bit old to be greying out. Could a sabino type roaming be at work? 

And Nakotaheaven - I know you can't rule out appy yet since it does some funky stuff to the coat but I just wanted to point out those type of spots aren't just an appy trait and can be a trait of a greying horse as well. That was all.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Cat said:


> And Nakotaheaven - I know you can't rule out appy yet since it does some funky stuff to the coat but I just wanted to point out those type of spots aren't just an appy trait and can be a trait of a greying horse as well. That was all.


The darker areas on the hip and shoulder points generally point more to Appy varnish roaning than just plain grey, but as Chiiilaa said, it is hard to tell without full body pictures...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Stevenson can you post some recent full body shots? Pictures that are that old don't really help with what is currently going on other than to say it wasn't happening then. :/


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i did the close up shot, because in the full body you dont see the white. He is a big horse ! He looks black from any distance. I know he has Appy in him so the Appy does take affect, but it started showing at age 11 The only other white on him is a star even edges , no shading , or peacock spot, just a big circle about 2 inch wide. he does have the mottled lips . He is a draft cross with appy/quarter. I will try and see if I have a full body of him


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Maybe something like this?
bend or spots - Bing Images


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey look what I just found!!!!!! This one is caused by Bend Or spots
bend or spots - Bing Images


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Maybe something like this?
> bend or spots - Bing Images


These are NOT Bend Or spots, they are Birdcatcher spots.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Hey look what I just found!!!!!! This one is caused by Bend Or spots
> bend or spots - Bing Images


Again, NOT Bend Or spots causing this, this is lacing. Completely different.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Again, NOT Bend Or spots causing this, this is lacing. Completely different.


Yeah... OP posted a new thread with pics, he's DEFFINITELY got appy causing it


----------

